# Is she a tri-color fainting goat?



## animalluvr (Feb 12, 2011)

I had several Fainting kids born recently, but one of them is an oddball! She has a large brown spot on her back end. All of the others are 100% black & white. Is she a tri-colored? Do you think this spot will stay like it is or fade away as she gets older?

Here is a photos of her (on the far left)...


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks like a moon spot


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Lucky you! I second that on the moon spot.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree very lucky! I love moon spots my doe on my picture has moonspots and I just love them!!!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree moon spot, lots of people really like them. I have seen some get less noticeable when they get older, not always, and the genetics are there :


----------



## animalluvr (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow I never thought about moon spots... do the parents have to carry the moon spotted gene in order to produce moon spotted kids? I raised Holland Lop rabbits for years & with rabbits, both parents have to carry a specific color gene in order to produce the color.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Umm I'm not sure if they have to have them to make them I just know that if they have them there is a good chance you will get them in the kids. Dotties father had moonspots and she was the only one out of tripletts to have moonspots


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Everyone's right...it's a moon spot. 


Moon spots are a dominant gene. One parent has to have them in order to pass them on. A moon spot can be hidden by white markings and can be a small as a few hairs so you may not notice them on either parent...but at least one of the parents has them.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Very cute!!! I would keep this baby! Maybe more spots in future babies!


----------



## animalluvr (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone! I'm so excited! Will def be keeping her


----------

